
IDEO to redesign BugBase user experience - pclark
http://bugblogger.com/bugideo-reinventing-the-bug-ui-with-your-help-298/
======
krschultz
It is supposedly to be done in the open, not sure what that exactly entails.

There are some posts from the previous company that designed it ecco
[http://community.buglabs.net/kashif/posts/55-Designing-
for-B...](http://community.buglabs.net/kashif/posts/55-Designing-for-Bug-Labs)
[http://community.buglabs.net/Bradley/posts/56-more-on-
Design...](http://community.buglabs.net/Bradley/posts/56-more-on-Designing-
for-BUG)

------
pclark
not sure how familiar people are with IDEO - they were founded(?) by a group
of designers, including the fairly famous Bill Moggridge.

They have some really inspiring videos on the net, I really recommend people
check them out!

~~~
pclark
aww, okay, I couldn't stop thinking how cool their videos were so I did some
hunting.

Good list here: <http://delicious.com/popular/IDEO>

Guardian article on IDEO : <http://www.guardian.co.uk/inspire-innovate>

Method Cards have been really sucessful in ther design consultancys to
"replicate" IDEOs approach. :
<http://www.ideo.com/methodcards/MethodDeck/index.html>

oh, and : <http://www.ideo.com/work/> \- case studies :)

